# 3/28/08 report



## shamoo (Mar 28, 2008)

Went out today, was going to use my swimbaits but the wind kicked up and I used a baby 1- got 4 pickeral (this one being the biggest) 






and 3 bass (this one being the biggest)


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice catchin' ! 8)


----------



## shamoo (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not a real big fan of the wind, it was calm till I tied on a swimbait, that figures!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 28, 2008)

I hate the W!

(never even type the whole word much less say it - bad Ju JU)


----------



## shamoo (Mar 28, 2008)

Heres to bad JU-JU :beer:


----------



## SMDave (Mar 28, 2008)

That's a nice pickerel, real nice color! Great catch!


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2008)

Good job shamoo...Its been awhile!


I missed your reports!


----------



## shamoo (Mar 28, 2008)

They're starten to get a little more agressive and with seeing Fishin NJ's report Jersey sweet water is getting ready to burst wide open.


----------



## b1gluke56 (Mar 28, 2008)

I wish their was pickerel around here in Missouri. They look like fun to catch.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 28, 2008)

The fight they put up is unbelieveable, when you grab them they have a very nasty slime coat and they feels like you can put your fingers right throughem, alot of people dont like to touch them.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 28, 2008)

shamoo said:


> ...when you grab them they have a very nasty slime coat and they feels like you can put your fingers right throughem, alot of people dont like to touch them.



From the description I don't think I would want to either, lol. :shock:


----------



## little anth (Mar 28, 2008)

nice job shamoo i am glad to see ya catchin em


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 29, 2008)

Great Job Mr. Mooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## shamoo (Mar 29, 2008)

Dunka, Dunka, Dunka


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 29, 2008)

NIce work Shamoo...that pickeral is a hog.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice catchin there Mr. Shamoo


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 30, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> IF your really feeling tuff that day you can lip them, but not the ones shamoo catches those are hogs. They will skin your fingers!!! Oh mighty master of the oak pickerel. :wink:


I tried that once or twice on little ones..it skinned my thumb anyway.

That pickerel has a different colors on it than the ones I catch around here. Mine are lighter. That is a nice bass, too.


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 30, 2008)

I got to get me a pickeral. Nice catch.


----------

